# Last Names! Hot or Not?



## pinksugar (Aug 16, 2008)

I remember when I was actually dating, I thought, hmmm, could I marry this guy? is it a name that suits mine?

I mean, ok. I'm Rosie. What if the love of my life was called John Palm?

ROSIE PALM. I'd have to have 5 daughters.

But seriously, it made me think about last names. Here are some questions for you






- would you/did you change your last name if/when you married?

- if you could choose your own last name, what kind of names do like the sound of?

and finally

- I heard of one woman called Marilyn, and her husband's last name was -seriously- monroe. So she kept hers. What names would be hilarious/disastrous with your first name? if you really really loved the guy, would you keep your own name? or hyphenate?

To answer my own questions -

- I would change my last name. I think it's quite special and romantic to do this. There are only limited cir***stances under which I would keep my own name





- I really like names that are ye-olde english - carter, hart, archer, rose (although that one totally wouldn't work for me), I can cope with last names that are fairly boring, brown, green, white etc.. and I also like italian last names! Bellagio, Montepulciano, Morelli, they sound hot!

- There are quite a few that I'd like to avoid - o'donnell (LOL, obvious!), palm, like I said, cheeks, chin... haha, you get the picture.

I really don't like names that sound aggressive - slaughter, butcher, etc, but I guess it would sound even worse hyphenated with my last name than it would by itself....

SO! Your turn!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

Reminds me of the Julia Gulia (sp?) scene from The Wedding Singer. lol!

I'd change my name, don't really care one way or the other what it would be. lol. Except I knew a guy with a last name of Dykhouse. I might pass on that one. lol!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd hyphenate and would ask him to do the same, cuz I feel we're equals and we should commit by giving AND receiving eachother's surname.





THAT'S a great sign that he'd respect(s) you...at least to me anyway.


----------



## Karren (Aug 16, 2008)

Willum Palm doesn't sound too good either... He's be pissed for sure!! lol


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 16, 2008)

Actually, Willum's last name is Hutton...


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 16, 2008)

I really miss my maiden name and saw it as losing part of my identity. I didn't mention the possibility of not changing it or hyphenating it b/c I didn't think my husband would appreciate it. In hindsight I did go from a name that nobody could spell correctly to a four letter name that only a few dee dee dee's can't spell right.





Here's a weird one for ya. If my dad had been adopted by his step-father I would have been Gwena Bird. It's the exotic Gwena Bird look at her plumage.

I went to school with a guy whose last name was Butts. We used to have fun joking about his future children Ima, Rose, Harry, etc.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 16, 2008)

LMAO Lisa and Gwena! hahaha, Gwena bird lol!


----------



## BeachBarbie (Aug 16, 2008)

i'm married and have always been planning on changing my name, been keeping my maiden name just to make school and lots of other things simpler until i've graduated. but i have the same feelings about losing part of my identity, so i've thought a lot about maybe hyphenating once i finally do change it. cuz i worked really hard making that name scholastically and i feel like i'd be losing it to change it to one that has not excelled scholastically. it's also the last name of a serial killer, Couey, so that makes it lose some more appeal.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol, beach, I do see your point there.. Rosie Manson sounds creepy... eek!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised so many people feel like they'd lose their identity by changing last names! You're still the same person! Your last name doesn't change who you are as a person or what you've worked for! I'm confident in who I am regardless of what people call me, and I certainly wish everyone felt that way!


----------



## jhjodec9 (Aug 16, 2008)

im not married, but what ill probably do is change my maiden name to my middle name (since i dont have one) and put my husbands last name as my last name. that way i keep both


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, I'm surprised so many people feel like they'd lose their identity by changing last names! You're still the same person! Your last name doesn't change who you are as a person or what you've worked for! I'm confident in who I am regardless of what people call me, and I certainly wish everyone felt that way! Well yeah I guess I chose my words poorly. When I think of my maiden name I think of my dad. I miss that connection. Can't elaborate baby needs ne. ;-)


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 16, 2008)

When I got married, I took my husband's last name. But I was in the military and I had to legally change my name, not just assume it. It was a royal pain in the ass.

I should have kept my last name.

Anyways, within 24 hours of the divorce, I had my original last name back.

If I ever get married again - I will not be changing my last name.

I think it is a very personal decision to keep or change one's last name.

And it certainly can affect one's identity.


----------



## BeachBarbie (Aug 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jhjodec9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im not married, but what ill probably do is change my maiden name to my middle name (since i dont have one) and put my husbands last name as my last name. that way i keep both i totally forgot about that option. probably because my husband had never heard of it until last fall and is still convinced that is not something a lot of women do. but i like my middle name; i once tried very ahrd to get people to call me by my middle name, Ashley, instead of my first name, Megan , i failed. i like my first name now though, a lot more than i used to.


----------



## Anna (Aug 16, 2008)

i REFUSED to change my name. its MY name. its not just a part of me, its who i am. Most people think that their partnership is 1 and they each are half. i think of it as 2 whole's comming together to make another whole. theres jeff. thers anna. and then we are anna and jeff. does that make sense?


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 16, 2008)

I changed my name when I got married. I was honored to take my hubby's name. I didn't feel like I was losing any part of my identity because I'd been married before so I'd already had a different last name and I was glad to lose that one! LOL

I don't really have certain names that I like or prefer. I did go from having a name that everyone misspronounced or misspelled to a very easy last name.

Oh, I once dated a guy whose last name was May! LOL Yeah, I decided I couldn't overlook that, plus he wasn't that great LOL! April May!! LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm happy to change my surname if I got married, only if it suited. For example, I dated a guy once and his surname was Berreca. Rebecca Berreca would not have worked for me lol

Actually, it's funny you brought up this thread, a client of mine yesterday, her name was Liza McNelly lol I could imagine the flack she'd get for that!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 16, 2008)

haha, Bec! that's totally hot... or not. LOL


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 16, 2008)

i would probably change my last name.. i think its romantic.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd change my last name purely because I hate it!


----------



## Andi (Aug 16, 2008)

I always thought I would never take my future husbandÂ´s name, I think hyphenating (learned a new word here lol) is a great idea. I was the biggest feminist for years, thinking why is it us women who have to give up their name?

So more than likely I will take my fianceÂ´s last name. My last name ends with the letters "tsch", and since I plan to move to the US thatÂ´s gonna be a pain in the ass to always spell it out for people and have them pronounce it wrong.

His last name is Buckingham btw. Yup, I know...most people think itÂ´s a joke when I tell them, but itÂ´s not.

I think I might still hyphante though, I kinda understand the issue about loosing part of your identity. My whole name would be really complicated that way though


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't think you should automatically change your name when you marry because it's your name BUT I would because I hate my name big time.

It sucks! Every time we got a new teacher at school I had to go through the embarrassment of them reading out the register and pronouncing my last name wrong and everyone giggling. That sort of thing is very traumatic for a kid






And about silly names I know someone who was called Tracey Smith and got married and is now (no joke) Tracey Stracey. I wouldn't change my name in that situation!


----------



## Snoo (Aug 16, 2008)

I am going to change my name (hopefully just a few years until wedding day with him) in sign of respect and that I am now his wife, his family





I never considered it being the other way.

Yup I am old fashioned and like it that way





PS. Well maybe... Marylin Monroe? In that case, I would probably stick to my name or make him use mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But luckily we have usual names


----------



## Saja (Aug 16, 2008)

I had a friend who married a MacDonald and refused to take his name because its so ridiculously common here, and i think id be the same. I wouldnt mind chainging my name, but not to something common. Mine is so unheard of here,which i like so i could go to somthing like MacDonal, Gallant, Gaudet and i could go on and on here hahahha. ( no offense to anyone with these names hah)


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't know, I've never really thought about it LOL! 

I really like my last name, but I think I would take my husbands last name.


----------



## shannonsilk (Aug 16, 2008)

Tracey Stracey. that's a good one.

I did meet a woman who took her husband's name and ended up as Rose Rose! Anyway it is a tough decision, either way.


----------



## canelita (Aug 16, 2008)

mmmm this is a tough one for me. I have one of those hard to say names even in spanish so in english no one has ever been able to pronounce it right, I have to spell it every time!! so for unofficial stuff I adopted an easier first name and use my husbands last name, still have to spell my own name in many other occasions but is a start. I like my new name and I think I'll change officially, plus the baby has his last name and I didn't give her mine, why complicate the poor child's life.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 16, 2008)

i would change mine, unless it wouldn't sound good with my first name, or if i already have a reputation in my work with my current last name, lol. i'll deal with it when the situation comes up.

i'm not sure he's an international artist, but i carry the same last name as a french singer, Alain Souchon. which is by the way not his real name, he took it as his artist name, pff. but as a kid i used to be joked around, like i was his daughter or his niece, people even asking me for autographs. and when i say my name on the phone, and have to spell it, you bet someone will say "like the singer?". although it's been a while since nobody made that joke, maybe something in my eyes tells them not to go that way, lol.


----------



## vesna (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd probably change mines unless it was something that really didn't sound right with my first name. I've never really thought of changing your name as losing your identity. It would take quite a bit of getting used to, that's for sure but at the end of the day, it's just a name. It doesn't take anything away from who you are.

My own last name is nothing special or unusual. I don't love it but I've never disliked it. It just kind of is what it is.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 16, 2008)

I really don't mind my last name at all. I would probably consider getting it hyphenated or something because I think it would be kind of odd to have it suddenly changed.

This reminds me of my boyfriend's sister. Her name is Britney and she went on a couple dates with a guy who's last name was Whitney. Her mom goes "Britney, this isn't going to work out. You can't date him. If you two get married your name will be BRITNEY WHITNEY." lol


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 17, 2008)

haha, can you imagine? honestly these names would be so awkward. And what if he was hurt that you wouldn't take his name? oy already!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, can you imagine? honestly these names would be so awkward. And what if he was hurt that you wouldn't take his name? oy already! I don't think that would be a good argument on his part. Why wouldn't I ALSO be hurt because he won't take MY name? If he would try pulling that on me I'd come back with the same question. "Why is it that you're offended I don't want to take your name, yet don't you think I'm offended that you don't want mine?"


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2008)

I seriously didn't want to change my last name totally, I only wanted it hypenated. Alas, John said if I didn't change my last name, there would be no marriage LOL!

I cannot think of a single last name, short of my maiden name, that sounds good. And now, I get both my first AND last names butchered!

Don't forget, these days it's not uncommon for the husband to take the wife's last name either





If it helps, here are actual names of people I went to school with...

Harry Parent... No idea how he can fix that one

Dorkus Corney... Yes, I promise you that's her name... Wow!

John went to school with a boy named Timothy Otto... He was called Tim Otto... Kinda like "you say tomato, I say tah-mato."


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

I am quite happy with my name, i love how my name sounded after i got married and took my husband's name haha.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's some i found on a website just for fun Rosie, LOL

Quote:
Unfortunate Last NamesI've always thought my last name was pretty bad. And I mean that in the literal sense. 'Boese' means 'bad' (or angry) in German. But its meaning wouldn't matter much if only English-speaking people could pronounce it (it's 'burr-za', as if it had an 'r' in it... not 'boose'). But I shouldn't feel too sorry for myself, because this guy in Brazil, Mr. Reinhardt Adolfo F*ck, has me beat hands down. As far as I can tell, that really is his name. He must get endless jokes about it.

Posted By: Alex | Date: Thu May 20, 2004 | Permalink | Total Comments: 633

Category: Identity/Imposters

Comments

Listed in chronological order. Newest comments at the end.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Biggest real estate agent in Conway, Arkansas was named D*ck Longing. Alas, the company passed to his son, who changed the name to something not funny.

Posted by bobo on Sun Dec 12, 2004 at 07:34 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At Georgia Tech the new engineering/science building is named after Dr. Ernskine Love and his wife Gay. That's right, she was named Gay Love. The building was named the Love Building but it would have been better/funnier if it were named the Gay Love Building.

Posted by Brian on Mon Dec 13, 2004 at 06:25 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

one of my college proffesors name was Harry Lhongesta D*ck he siad it was asian or something

Posted by bobby in usa on Tue Dec 14, 2004 at 02:36 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another Ripley's name: Harry H. Beaver. He was some guy named on a plaque in my church in VA, which always caused screachy laughs from the immature Sunday school kids. And myself.

Posted by Teddy on Wed Dec 15, 2004 at 06:22 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AsianAthlete.com: Athlete Display

There's a Steve Suk that plays hockey for the Macon Whoopie, some Georgia amateur team.

Posted by sanford on Wed Dec 15, 2004 at 06:35 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If I'm such a jock why am I so strapped?

Posted by Pierre in Washington, DC on Sat Dec 18, 2004 at 10:34 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I knew this girl when I was growing up that was named Tammy Turnipseed. I've also come across a Gugi Oygster, Kimberly Wimberly, Ian Frankenstein, and James rides at the door.

Posted by Khatarooski in Sunny California on Mon Dec 20, 2004 at 04:19 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Urologist that did my vasectomy several years ago was Dr. D*ck Chop.

Posted by Robert in Austin Tx on Thu Dec 30, 2004 at 12:55 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was driving through Maine with a friend years ago and saw a sign that said "D*ck Swett for Mayor". We laughed all the way to Vermont.

Also, a girlfriend of mine very briefly dated a man name Mike Quatsch - as her friends, we were pretty much compelled to ask her the name of who she was dating, everytime we saw her. All comedy, all the time.

Quote:
Here in New Zealand, I work for a large company that has many people with odd names. The two I know personal are an American engineer named Al Christ, who married a local girl called Helen. Think upon that name change.
Then again, down south we have a senior operations manager named Portly Griffith. How appropo the name is I cannot vouch for.

Posted by D F Stuckey in Auckland, New Zealand on Thu Dec 30, 2004 at 05:32 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I remember there was an older woman in my hometown (NRW, germany) and her name was Frau Kaakschiess - which means Poo-shit. I dont know if shes still alive or has any relatives who kept the name. My dad once told me that she wanted people to pronounce her name in a different way, so that it sounds more adequate.

btw. marco bode is a german football player

now bring on some more cool names





Posted by roland in germany on Mon Jan 03, 2005 at 07:04 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In reply to Jules Sep,19 2004. There was a story going around that my father's first wife was called Lettuce. I went to a funeral a few months ago and walking around the creamatorium while having a smoke (oops no pun intended) I found my father' plaque and right next to it LETTUCE PEARCE RIP 1937.

Posted by Peter Pearce in Sydney, Australia on Mon Jan 03, 2005 at 07:47 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No joke - although it sounds like one:

While we were at Bible College in Saskatchewan, Canada, there was a teacher named Mr. Dyck (pronounced as if it were a part of male anatomy). His daughter, Jennifer, married a young man with the last name of Harder.

It was listed in our paper and our college newsletter as the "Dyck-Harder" and "Harder-Dyck" wedding, respectively.

Posted by Maureen in Idaho on Tue Jan 04, 2005 at 03:59 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was watching the news once and there was this lady talking and the caption under her said her name was India D*ck. I was laughing so hard I was rolling on the floor, that was the best newscast ever!

Posted by kurtis on Tue Jan 11, 2005 at 10:58 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Knew a kid growing up whose last name was Guzzler. Unfortunatley, he joined the Navy. For 2 years his rank was "Seaman." Don't think he enjoyed his time at sea.

Posted by Mac in Geaorgia on Wed Jan 12, 2005 at 05:01 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I used to work retail, and one of our regular customers was Harry Heine (pronounced hairy hiney).... he really was a butt.

Posted by BrookeLyn in FL on Thu Feb 03, 2005 at 10:00 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

there was loads of people i my school with hilarious names such as Ima D*ck,Ben Dover, D*ck Banucha, Mary Iza Focker and there was a german proffeser called Mr Clit Focker

Posted by gillian fae scotland in scotland on Thu Feb 03, 2005 at 10:43 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I used to work retail, and one of our regular customers was Harry Heine (pronounced hairy hiney).... he really was a butt.

Posted by BrookeLyn on Thu Feb 03, 2005 at 10:00 AM" ... I don't get it. Was it a drug store? Did you sell butt stuff? I'm confused

Posted by Hairy Houdini on Thu Feb 03, 2005 at 11:22 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reading through the Caterpillar library list of available technical papers, I noticed a publication authored by Amad Fukker.

Posted by Gene Dentino in East Peoria Illinois on Sat Feb 12, 2005 at 10:28 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A square dance caller in Wisconsin has the name Clayton Pidgeon. Thus: Clay Pidgeon

Posted by Gene in East Peoria Illinois on Sat Feb 12, 2005 at 10:56 PM


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, I'm surprised so many people feel like they'd lose their identity by changing last names! You're still the same person! Your last name doesn't change who you are as a person or what you've worked for! I'm confident in who I am regardless of what people call me, and I certainly wish everyone felt that way! I completely agree. When I got married, my husband didn't care at all whether I took his last name or not. I did take his last name which didn't matter to me, it just took me awhile to learn my new signature lol and get used to saying my new name. I kinda wished i'd hyphenated my maiden name but then my name would be insanely long. Plus i wouldn't want to pass that name to my son whose name is already 22 letters long in total.


----------



## fawp (Aug 18, 2008)

When I got married, I added my husband's last name to my own. I didn't hypenate but I didn't drop any of my names because to me marriage is about inclusion of family not separation from family. Even though I officially have four names (first, middle, maiden, and marital), I just go by my middle name (which I've always used) and my last name. I would love to give our children both of our last names but I'll have to wait and see...four names does seem like a lot to start out with.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 18, 2008)

My last name starts w/ TINA, which is annoying when people ask my last name and I start spelling it... then they're like "Your _last_ name..." like _I'm _the stupid one.

And I still have my maiden name, I figured it'd be easier for now since I have to renew my license this year to do it all at once, but I think I'll wait a little longer, at least til we have kids.

His is actually not that common. But it's easier to say.


----------



## *Gigi* (Aug 18, 2008)

My last name would have been palmer had I changed it when I got married. It wasn't a bad name and sounded good, but I never got around to changing it. Good thing, since I am now divorced!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 18, 2008)

I won't have a problem with changing my last name...I don't have any attachment to mine since I don't have much contact with my father and his family. I think it would take me a while to get used to the name change though, just like it takes me a few months to get used to writing the new year down



.


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 18, 2008)

I changed my name when we married... but it made things harder cause now i have to spell eveytime because its spelled different than sounds.....


----------



## Saja (Aug 24, 2008)

We had a client come in the other day with the last name hoar. We also have two with the last name butts.... and you wouldnt believe what their first names are hahaha


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd gladly take my husband's last name - but I'd reconsider if it was something like D*ck or whatever. That's a no.

I'd keep my last name as maiden. I dunno, on all our families birth certificates have maiden names... so my current last name would be my maiden and I'm fine with that. I don't think many last names would sound even slightly okay with my first name besides my current last name. What sounds good with Celia? Unless I marry a hispanic dude with a generic last name like Martinez or something.

A bad last name besides something vulgar would be Cruz. Celia Cruz... that's pushing it.

Anders, buckingham can suit you! It just makes you sound like royalty or something, haha.

Nury - Lumberjack is the most awesomest last name. I want it myself. Celia Lumberjack. Haha.


----------



## emilyjj11 (Aug 25, 2008)

It depends on his last name! If it's a good one then I would change..


----------



## GillT (Aug 25, 2008)

I like my last name so I'd want to keep it in some form. I always have to tell people how to spell/pronounce it since it's unusual but that's why I like it.


----------



## irnogs (Aug 26, 2008)

I just got married and I'm keeping my last name. If I changed it I would lose my SUPERHERO identity! Lol, no joke, I share names with a Marvel comic book hero with a fro (and a porn star, but we don't need to go into that). Besides, his last name rhymed with my first name and that just would have been dorky. He doesn't care about his name anyway and joked about taking mine. Changing names is a PITA though and not worth it to either of us.


----------



## katey_pie237 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmmmm... i'd actually like my partner to take MY last name haha - is that possible?! I think he would actually prefer it too to be honest..


----------



## Prose09 (Aug 28, 2008)

My last name is Rayner.

I like it,so no reason to change it, though I would also have liked to have had a Maori last name, purely to keep my culture.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm the only child and all my cousins are girls...so most likely if we were to marry, one of us would have to keep our last name or else there would be no more of the Lau family *gasps* Ok, maybe I'm exaggerating. I'm sure there's more Lau's...but it's rare in the US.

I would hate to have a funky last name though. I remember this girl in my class baked cupcakes for a bake sale, but apparently the sprinkles she put on top of the icing melted, so it looked kinda funky...So one person asked "who made it? Looks like Doody" Funny thing was I started cracking up because her name is Dorothy Doody, so I said "yea, it's from Doody indeed"

Haha, although this isn't a last name my manager who worked at Jcrew is named Karamoko. It's African, and the funny thing is in spanish "Cara" means face and "Mocco" means booger, so pronunciation wise he's Booger face! We all started calling him that at work. The great thing is he's not upset about it, but he gives you this longing stare like "don't even think about calling me that again"


----------



## speedy (Aug 28, 2008)

I plan to change my name when I get married, but if he had a bad last name I wouldn't change it. For example, I knew a girl with the last name Cock. There's no way I'd have that for my last name. She married a guy who's last name was Butcher, which is heaps better than Cock.


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 28, 2008)

No one could pronounce my maiden name... I didn't even say it correctly (being a first generation American, I learned my last name as my teachers tried to pronounce it). Now my last name is now Smith. Jen Smith... the ASIAN Jen Smith. hahaha

I find it funny.

But I can make reservertions and not spell it out, or have people ask me to repeat it a hundred times and still butcher it.


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2008)

i did change my name when i got married.

i worked with a guy once whos' name was jim sidyck. at a work function he got drunk and started manhandling his girlfriend. that's when i thought that his name really fit him perfectly!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, monnie, if only people really did have last names that fitted their personalities...

I'd be Rosie perfect brilliant stunning gorgeous... er.. NOT!

LOL


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, monnie, if only people really did have last names that fitted their personalities...
I'd be Rosie perfect brilliant stunning gorgeous... er.. NOT!

LOL

you certainly WOULD, darling, and i'd be monnie hotsie totsie! lmao~


----------



## Panda816 (Sep 1, 2008)

I took my hubby's name when I got married. I liked my maiden name but my married name, though longer, is easier for people.....only that I don't think my first name goes well with it, I love it!


----------



## bC_0614 (Sep 1, 2008)

I would NEVER change my last name. Im too used to it and feel that it does make me who i am. I'm a real femenist about that haha. I actually really like my last name and in spanish it means lambchop lol. I don't however like my first name (Its just weird! well to me anyway...I was named after someone on Beverly Hills 90210...real nice on my parents part  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). Idk im not even big on the whole being married idea. maybe it's because im young but if i ever did i would maybe hyphenate my last name, eventhough it be annoying to write on papers and checks and stuff. I liked how someone mentioned people should both hyphenate their names because both are receiving and giving a name to the other person.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 1, 2008)

I would change my name to Wahlberg. After marrying Mark





Jk.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 5, 2008)

Mexican people use all of their last names so no worries for me. When me and my bf get married my last name will still be used. It's here in the states that the husbands last name is always used. That always irks my mom!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm going to bump this thread. Some of the names in here were just too hilarious not to read a second time!

SO! n00bies! let's see what you've got to say about this issue


----------



## happygal (Jan 6, 2009)

When we got married, I never thought twice about taking my hubby's last name. 

Some people said I went from bad to worse as far as going from my maiden name to his name. Both of them are hard to pronounce and spell. Hey, maybe I should've hyphenated it and freak everyone out!

Gusrang-Szelc, lol. Should have done it.

In high school, there were two girls with last name of Hoare. And I girl I worked with her name is Cox.

A friend of mine married Tom Kruse. Spelled a little different but I am sure it gets her a lot of attention!!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 6, 2009)

I changed my last name when i got married because i didn't even think keep my maiden name. Guess im kinda old fashioned...

But it sucks i went from having a very wogalishcious last name to a very plain one lol... ( husband had to cut down his last name when they immigrated so i guess im ok with it.. better then having one the length of a small country lol)

People just to have fun over exagerating my maiden name and i loved it but now its just...boring lol.

Wouldn't change it though.

Oh i forgot, a friend of mine runs their family business (mechanical stuff)

Anyways she was at work and told me hang on a minute because 'Mr Mahat Ancoat is here' lol she and her husband call the customer 'mr My-hat And-coat'


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

hahaha, Oz that's too funny. Parents don't think very hard re: baby names sometimes!

I have to say though, I'm glad I'm not a boy, my last name is so short... and in Australia, it's common to call boys by their last name, or some Aussie version of it.

Not much you can do with mine - Shaw. I mean, I like my name, but it doesn't really work with the whole aussie blokes nicknaming thing.

So lucky I'm a girl I guess!


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jan 7, 2009)

oh gosh, i suppose i'm just SOO in love with my last name, i wouln't ever consider changing it!! LOL besides, in my culture, our last names are very similar. for example, my last name is SAEPHAN and my boyfriend's is SAEFONG so it wouldn't make much of a difference.

unless i married someone with an awesomer last name than my own, i don't think i would ever change it.


----------



## esha (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know, my first name and my last name fit so well together. I guess I would have to wait and see how well it went with my husbands. But I'm pretty sure I may just hyphenate it.

Or maybe I'll just find the guy with the same last name as me haha.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 7, 2009)

I like my last name.

I also think it's amusing when other people hear it, because I am white as white can be, but my last name is Hispanic. Whenever I say my last name, people's eyes always go to my left hand to look for a wedding ring, lol.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmm if i married my crush(it'd be like never) i'd be Kittie Malia.

or if i married my boyfriend i'd be Kittie Clarke.

uhhh right now im sticking to my maiden name,Nichols. Kittie Mitzy Nichols is my full name. im actually not joking.

my birth name wasn't Kittie,but hey in 2 years its legally going to be kittie.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahaha, Oz that's too funny. Parents don't think very hard re: baby names sometimes!
I have to say though, I'm glad I'm not a boy, my last name is so short... and in Australia, it's common to call boys by their last name, or some Aussie version of it.

Not much you can do with mine - Shaw. I mean, I like my name, but it doesn't really work with the whole aussie blokes nicknaming thing.

So lucky I'm a girl I guess!

Haha me either, not a whole lot you can do with Helm! Doesn't have the right 'ring' to it!


----------

